# New to lawn caring. What type of weed is this?



## Grass-for-days (Aug 25, 2019)

Not sure if this is crabgrass or not.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

I think that is crabgrass, I have a ton of it in my lawn also. Quinclorac seems to be killing it but Ive heard that putting down a pre-emergent is the best thing to do in order to prevent it from coming back.


----------



## Grass-for-days (Aug 25, 2019)

ladycage said:


> I think that is crabgrass, I have a ton of it in my lawn also. Quinclorac seems to be killing it but Ive heard that putting down a pre-emergent is the best thing to do in order to prevent it from coming back.


I believe Quinclorac is not safe for St. Augustine grass. Do I have that correct?


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

I agree with ladycage that it looks like crabgrass. I also agree that using a pre-emergent like prodiamine is the best way to deal with crabgrass.

Quinclorac is definitely not safe for St Aug. Something like sulfentrazone and/ or celsius will give you some control, or you could also use atrazine for suppression. You can also try "Image kills nutsedge", as its labeled for crabgrass too.


----------

